# Domenica in: parolacce nel talk su Asia Argento, Rai avvia verifiche



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2018)

*Domenica in: polemica per talk su Asia Argento, Rai avvia verifiche*

Nonostante i buoni ascolti, che hanno permesso a Rai 1 di superare Barbara D'Urso su Canale 5, la prima puntata di *Domenica in* condotta da Mara Venier *ha fatto discutere*. Poco dopo l'inizio della trasmissione, alle due del pomeriggio, è iniziato un *talk sul "caso" Asia Argento* e, complice anche la presenza di Vittorio Feltri in collegamento, si è parlato in maniera un pò sbroccata con citazioni di termini come "*passera*" e "*cunnilingus*".

Per questo motivo, il deputato PD Michele Anzaldi ha chiesto l'attenzione dell'Ad Rai Fabrizio Salini e dell'Agcom. Salini ha dichiarato che *l'episodio "è già stato portato all'attenzione delle strutture aziendali competenti"*.


La Venier ha risposto così, rivolgendosi in particolare al parlamentare del PD: "_Non conosco Anzaldi, ma sono felice di incontrarlo quando vorrà e sono pronta a farmi dare delle indicazioni. Si scandalizza se uno dice passera? Si è parlato anche di cunnilingus? Non l’ha capito nessuno a cosa si riferisse, è una parola che non conosce nessuno, si vede invece che Anzaldi la conosce molto bene_".

Anche Asia Argento ha detto la sua e, rispondendo ad un utente su Twitter durante la messa in onda del segmento a lei dedicato la domenica pomeriggio, ha affermato: "_Sinceramente sono abituata a NON GUARDARE questi ‘processi’ consumati in squallidi salotti televisivi e giocati sulla mia pelle_".


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i buoni ascolti, che hanno permesso a Rai 1 di superare Barbara D'Urso su Canale 5, la prima puntata di *Domenica in* condotta da Mara Venier *ha fatto discutere*. Poco dopo l'inizio della trasmissione, alle due del pomeriggio, è iniziato un *talk sul "caso" Asia Argento* e, complice anche la presenza di Vittorio Feltri in collegamento, si è parlato in maniera un pò sbroccata con citazioni di termini come "*passera*" e "*cunnilingus*".
> 
> Per questo motivo, il deputato PD Michele Anzaldi ha chiesto l'attenzione dell'Ad Rai Fabrizio Salini e dell'Agcom. Salini ha dichiarato che *l'episodio "è già stato portato all'attenzione delle strutture aziendali competenti"*.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i buoni ascolti, che hanno permesso a Rai 1 di superare Barbara D'Urso su Canale 5, la prima puntata di *Domenica in* condotta da Mara Venier *ha fatto discutere*. Poco dopo l'inizio della trasmissione, alle due del pomeriggio, è iniziato un *talk sul "caso" Asia Argento* e, complice anche la presenza di Vittorio Feltri in collegamento, si è parlato in maniera un pò sbroccata con citazioni di termini come "*passera*" e "*cunnilingus*".
> 
> Per questo motivo, il deputato PD Michele Anzaldi ha chiesto l'attenzione dell'Ad Rai Fabrizio Salini e dell'Agcom. Salini ha dichiarato che *l'episodio "è già stato portato all'attenzione delle strutture aziendali competenti"*.
> 
> ...



Quando inviti il Direttore sai a cosa vai incontro. Affari loro

Gli stuPD stanno veramente fuori di testa, quando sei in tv devi usare solo il linguaggio che vogliono sti scemi. Pure la Venier li ha blastati


----------



## vota DC (20 Settembre 2018)

Cioè uno del PD pur di difendere una accusata di stupro di minore si è appigliato a un termine usato centinaia di volte in quanto cognome di un ex ministro del governo Monti?


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Settembre 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Cioè uno del PD pur di difendere una accusata di stupro di minore si è appigliato a un termine usato centinaia di volte in quanto cognome di un ex ministro del governo Monti?



Stupro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2018)

Dovrebbero censurare e chiudere i programmi dove NON si insulta Aria Argento.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero censurare e chiudere i programmi dove NON si insulta Aria Argento.



Dovrebbero disintegrare il pd


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero disintegrare il pd



Su quello non c'è bisogno, si disintegrano da soli


----------



## Igniorante (20 Settembre 2018)

Bella risposta della Venier.
Evidentemente questo deputato del PD la sa lunga sulla questione.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su quello non c'è bisogno, si disintegrano da soli



Mi fanno ribrezzo


----------

